# Windows-Fotogalerie öffnet sich nicht



## Sheni4ka (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal an alle
bei mir lassen sich die Bilder vom Desktop nicht mit der Windows Fotogalerie öffnen. Erst nachdem ich sie in einen Ordner verschoben habe, und manchmal lassen sie sich nicht mal aus den Ordnern öffnen, was soll ich machen


----------



## airliner (9. Oktober 2008)

Öffnet sich denn ein anderes Programm?
Gibt eseine Fehlermeldung?

Schonmal ein anderes Bildbetrachtungsprogramm verwendet?


----------



## Sheni4ka (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein bisschen gegoogelt, jedoch hatten die anderen Probleme mit der Farbe oder es kam eine Fehlermeldung. Bei mir jedoch tut sich nichts wenn ich doppelklicke oder offnen mit->Fotogalerie mache...es öffnet sich nicht und sagt mir auch nicht warum  und es ist meistens nur am Desktop der Fall, früher hat es diesen Fehler nicht gegeben, vor paar Wochen hatte ich sogar Probleme von den Ordnern aus die Bilder aufzumachen... andere Bildbetrachtungsprogramme habe ich nicht verwendet und es funkzioniert ja nich mal wenn ich durch die Galerie öffnen möchte also dachte ich daran wirds schon nich liegen..
Bei meinem Real-Player hatte ich manchmal auch das Problem und ich löste es in dem ich den Prozess beendet habe und dann den Player nochmal angeklickt habe... Ich habe es auch mit der Galerie versucht... aber da ich eine Frau bin und dazu auch ne ziemlich blonde  wusste ich nicht genau wie der Prozess heißt und hab alle möglichen beendet die  nur gingen hat aber nich geklappt

PS: ist das normal dass die Fotogalerie die GIF-Dateien nicht abspielt sorry wenn das schon irgendwo steht ich habe nichts verwertbares gefunden


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Da ich dieses Problem bis jetzt noch nie hatte (außer mal im Akkubetrieb, gedrosselter Leistung und sehr vielen Zugriffen auf interne und externe Festplatte), kann ich dir da jetzt nicht wirklich verwertbare Tips zu geben.

Und in der Prozessliste habe ich die Galerie auch nicht gefunden (trotz Admin-Rechte), einzig unter dem Karteireiter "Anwendungen" würde man ihn finden, wenn der denn laufen würde.

Und *.gif Dateien lässt mein Office-Rechner lustiger Weise nur im Internet Explorer laufen.

Hab mich bisher auch nicht wirklich drum gekümmert, weil ich nur sehr wenige gif habe.


----------



## Sheni4ka (10. Oktober 2008)

Trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich hoffe, dass sich doch noch jemand findet, der auch das Problem hat. Oder weiß sogar woran es liegen könnte ...Könnte ich eventuell die Galerie neuinstallieren Ohne vista neu machen zu müssen


----------



## Manne2010 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und bin ebenso von einer Lösung weit entfernt.

Jedoch, das gilt sicher auch für dich, die Windows Fotogalerie lässt sich schon über Start bei "Suche starten" Fotogalerie eingeben starten - nur nicht mit Bildern vom Desktop aus.


----------



## smileyml (2. Januar 2010)

Stimmen die Zuordnungen für die Standardprogramme - also ist den Bildern auch die Fotogalerie als Programm zugeordnet?!

Eventuell hilft auch eine Systemreperatur mit der Windows-CD oder die Zurücksetzung eines früheren Wiederherstellungspunktes. Jedoch weiß man dann immer noch nicht, wodurch der Fehler verursacht wurde und kann daraus nicht lernen.

Grüße Marco


----------

